# Amazon-Gutscheine gehackt



## AmazonBetroffener (21 Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes ist mir passiert. Ich habe letzte Woche direkt bei amazon drei Gutscheine zum Ausdrucken gekauft. Diese habe ich per KK bezahlt. Die Gutscheine habe ich am selben Tag an drei Kollegen von mir zur Weihnachtsfeier verschenkt. Gestern wollte nun einer dieser Kollegen seinen Gutschein bei Amazon bei einem Kauf einlösen, bekam aber die Meldung, dass dieser bereits eingelöst wurde. Daraufhin haben die anderen beiden Kollegen ebenfalls geschaut. Alle drei Gutscheine hatten bereits den Status "eingelöst", obwohl keiner diesen tatsächlich eingelöst hat. Daraufhin habe ich beim Amazon-Support angerufen und mein Problem geschildert. Diese meinten, dass die Gutscheine in der Tat bereits eingelöst wurden und hätten auch einen Namen des Amazon-Kunden, den sie mir allerdings aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen nicht nennen dürfen und ich solle nun bei der Polizei eine Anzeige erstatten. Zumindest konnte sie mir so viel sagen, dass es keiner meiner drei Kollegen war, da ich ihr die drei Nachnamen genannt habe.

Wie kann das sein? Wo liegt dann das Leck (Amazon-Account gehackt, Phising, ...)? Wie gehe ich am Besten vor?

Vielen Dank für jeden Hinweis.
Viele Grüße
Swen


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2017)

Strafanzeige war exakt der richtige Weg.
Denn der Staatsanwalt kriegt die Daten.


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2017)

Hippo schrieb:


> Denn der Staatsanwalt kriegt die Daten.


Aber leider nur mit richterlichem Beschluss. In der Regel werden solche Codes als Beute sofort weiter verkauft und das Einlösen machen meist Amazon-Kunden, die günstig dran gekommen sind. Oder, und jetzt wird's kompliziert, das Auscashen erfolgt über Amazon-Payment. Das Zahlungssystem kann man, ähnlich PayPal, vielseitig verwenden. Zuvor wurde freilich ein Fakeaccount bei Amazon eingerichtet.



AmazonBetroffener schrieb:


> Wo liegt dann das Leck?


Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach irgendwo bei dir!


----------



## SD123 (22 November 2018)

Wie die das heutzutage hinbekommen, das ein Amazon Gutschein gehackt werden kann.


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2018)

SD123 schrieb:


> Wie die das heutzutage hinbekommen, das ein Amazon Gutschein gehackt werden kann.


Die Guthabencodes werden nicht gehackt, die werden i. d. R. gephisht. Gewinnung der Kontrolle der Codes ist mannigfaltig und mit der dazugehörigen kriminellen Energie recht simpel.


----------

